# Someone Has Their Head Up Their TV



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/tv-w...IqDZbhjYsgqj1a-uA8gS3JB1jXWXpF0PoOb2tZOh5K5qV


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

We have a suspect ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The things some folks will do in order to avoid going to the local dump:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

TV Fairy (around here it costs $20.00 to properly dispose of a TV of that type and size)


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A boob in a tube


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

^Funny^

Now if these were flat screens I'd put my order in. I love the costume. I hope they don't catch him. He's not hurting anyone, and he's giving people a laugh.


----------

